# Pancake Surprise!



## PATMAN (May 27, 2009)

I recently purchased these 2 female pancake tortoises last month and was surprised to find an egg in their pen yesterday morning. The darker tortoise has been restless lately. I was told they were kept with males and there's a possibility this egg might be fertile. This is my very first tortoise egg so keep your fingers crossed for me!







*Here's the larger pancake tortoise egg with some fertile 3 toed box turtle eggs.*


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 27, 2009)

PATMAN said:


> I recently purchased these 2 female pancake tortoises last month and was surprised to find an egg in their pen yesterday morning. The darker tortoise has been restless lately. I was told they were kept with males and there's a possibility this egg might be fertile. This is my very first tortoise egg so keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great. Our freshly laid Pancake eggs are slightly clear initially and then chalk up to completely white within a few days. Yours already appears white. Fingers crossed here too.
The females look great!! The light colored one is very pretty and unique looking.


----------



## Stazz (May 27, 2009)

YAAAAY so exciting !!!! Its definitely tort baby boom time hehehe. Congrats !


----------



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2009)

Patrick I am definitely sitting with my fingers crossed hoping for a firtile egg for you.  How exciting. Though I do not think in the pic it looks like it has chalked yet (sorry Tim and Robin). But with dealing with box turtle eggs I am sure you know what an egg looks like when it chalks. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Millerlite (May 27, 2009)

Congrats patman, You are the man when it comes to eggs, lol


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations for the 2 new beautiful tortoises and for the eggs


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats - super exciting!


----------



## egyptiandan (May 27, 2009)

Thats great news Patrick 

Pancake eggs are interesting in that they lightly chalk (if fertile) within the first week. It's not a deep white, but more a whitish cast. You can see it happening with a small flashlight. Than the 1 to 3 month wait before the egg starts to develop. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2009)

wow, it is so interesting to read about how different torts work and grow. Even chalking is different in different species. Who knew. I thought chalking was the same, now I know different.


----------



## iridedumped (May 27, 2009)

you're so lucky!


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2009)

First off, really nice pancakes you have. Second is congrats and fingers crossed on the egg!


----------



## desertsss (May 27, 2009)

Congrats. Hope it turns out to be fertile. So exciting!! Keep posted!


----------



## kaabi (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi my pancake just laid an egg too i m incubating it at 30 to 31 degreeC but am unsure about the humidity, can you pls help me out here?


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 1, 2009)

kaabi said:


> Hi my pancake just laid an egg too i m incubating it at 30 to 31 degreeC but am unsure about the humidity, can you pls help me out here?



Unfortunately, my egg turned out to be infertile and the inside dried up. I kind of figured it was not fertile because it never turned a nice white color.

As for humidity, Tim/Robin told me to keep the ambient humidity up to at least 70%. Once any pip, I keep the humidity around 80% . Good luck with your egg and let us know if and when it hatches!


----------



## kaabi (Aug 4, 2009)

PATMAN said:


> kaabi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my pancake just laid an egg too i m incubating it at 30 to 31 degreeC but am unsure about the humidity, can you pls help me out here?
> ...



ok i got the temp to be at 30 to 31 but in the morning it will drop to around 29plus, and durin the hottest time of the day it can reach max 31.2 is it ok?


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes it is OK. Many times the temp in the incubator will fluctate during the day. A few degrees should do no harm.


----------

